# amarok i mysql

## lesz.mar

podczas kompilacji amarok-a pojawia się błąd:

 *Quote:*   

> [ 70%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/amaroklib.dir/MySqlServerTester.o                                                                                      
> 
> In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.3.1-r2/work/amarok-2.3.1/src/MySqlServerTester.cpp:20:                                               
> 
> /usr/include/mysql.h:81: error: expected ‘;’ before ‘*’ token
> ...

  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] media-sound/amarok-2.3.1-r2  USE="cdda lastfm mp3tunes mtp opengl player semantic-desktop utils -daap -debug -embedded -ipod (-kdeenablefinal)" LINGUAS="pl -af -bg -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -fr -it -ja -lt -lv -nb -nds -pa -pt -pt_BR -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr@ijekavian -sr@ijekavianlatin -sr@latin -sv -th -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 
> 
> 

  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.90-r2  USE="berkdb community perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -profiling (-selinux) -static -test"
> 
> 

 

mysql-a przekompilowalem ale problem pozostal

----------

